# Grow out tank



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm putting together a grow out tank for some tads the will hopefully morph out in the next month or so. I am using a plastic sterlite containor. I was planning on putting spagnum moss followed by lead litter and a few plants. I am looking for spagnum and was wondering if I can use the ones they sell at lowes or home depot?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The Home Depot Sphagnum is total crap. It's very dirty and it smells like it is rotting within a week. That is the MosserLee brand.
Lowe's has 2 kinds. I think one is the MosserLee. Of course it's no good. The smaller sized on is the brand BETTER-GRO. The Better Gro is usable. It's clean, can stay in water for a long time without smelling of rot, and is long lasting.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would suggest getting some nice sphagnum moss from one of the sponsors here over Home Depot or Lowes. I really don't think there would be much price difference, except you have to wait for it to come in, but you said the next month or two so that's perfect...GL


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with home depots moss. I use it in all my vivs....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> I'm putting together a grow out tank for some tads the will hopefully morph out in the next month or so. I am using a plastic sterlite containor. I was planning on putting spagnum moss followed by lead litter and a few plants. I am looking for spagnum and was wondering if I can use the ones they sell at lowes or home depot?




I personally wouldn't use ''lead ''litter as it is bad for frogs! Sorry I couldn't resist.

Lou


----------

